# 2018 Specialized P.3 Pro



## tylercall88 (Feb 5, 2016)

My first Dirt Jumper finally came in! Buuuuut it was raining so I couldn't ride it  

Forums will have to do! The copper color looks way cooler in person than I expected. 

My body just doesn't seem to handle BMX the way it used to, so hopefully this helps keep me riding street. Figure I'll also dabble with learning trials on it.

Probably a dumb question but does anyone know if an i9 Torch Hub would be compatible with this bike?


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I know you posted this a year ago, but how are you liking that bike? How is the fork? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

Specs say it has a 10mm chromo axle, so I'm assuming that it is a 135mm spacing (old mtb spacing before thru axles became popular). So any 135 mountain hub should fit. I don't think any i9 hubs are bolt on, but you could use a QR hub if you wanted. If you were looking for a high end hub that is bolt on and more secure than QR, Chris King makes a single speed hub that uses their "fun bolts" and would fit.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Debating upgrading from my 2005 P bike to this. I'm a little concerned with the geo though. Anybody that has owned the first series have any input on the new p3 Pro


----------

